# So you want to join the US Marines...here's how



## PJ D-Dog (25 Jul 2005)

Due to the many inquiries that I have been getting on how to join the US Marines, I have decided to create this topic.

Recently, I have provided information which has successfully helped a few Canadians join the US Marines.  These applicants were selected using very stringent qualifications.  My sources are telling me that there is still room for the quota for more of these applicants who possess the required qualifications, although time is running out.  If any of you out there are interested, PM me and I'll send you a screening check list.


----------



## DogOfWar (25 Jul 2005)

I wouldnt mind if you sent that info out to me. I tried unsuccessfully on 2 attempts in the last 2 years.


----------



## core (25 Jul 2005)

Could you also forward me that information.Thanks alot


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (25 Jul 2005)

Me as well. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jul 2005)

PJ D-Dog said:
			
		

> Due to the many inquiries that I have been getting on how to join the US Marines, I have decided to create this topic.
> 
> If any of you out there are interested, _*PM me * _  and I'll send you a screening check list.



First thing you guys gotta do, is learn to follow intructions.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (25 Jul 2005)

lol good point. my bad..... ive been outta the loop too long!!


----------



## Warvstar (25 Jul 2005)

Im my last thread it appears to have been locked, I dont know why. Because I was just asking for peoples oppinions and adivice. Not how to get a resident alien card, so I dont see how the thread had a reasoning to be closed. Anyway you can delete this post but please dont give me a warning about arguing with the moderators lol. 
Sorry for hijacking your thread Phil.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Jul 2005)

It was locked because it's all been done, quite thoroughly, before. You got the info from our brother to the south, you got pointed here where you could contact him for the goods, and a "Search" will reveal the rest. We simply try to keep the same subject, multiple threads to a minimum. Don't take it personal.


----------



## McAllister (28 Jul 2005)

Listen up fellas. PJ D-Dog's the real deal. Here's proof. I've been down here for a couple weeks processing, and now I go to Parris island to start boot on Aug. 1st. He made it all possible. Thanks man. Semper Fi.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (28 Jul 2005)

Good Luck Devil Pup.....You'll do great at PI

PJ D-Dog


----------



## jimmy22 (28 Jul 2005)

hey man i'm ver interested in your info if you could get back to me that would be great !!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jul 2005)

jimmy22 said:
			
		

> hey man i'm ver interested in your info if you could get back to me that would be great !!



Once more, you guys have to read the instructions that were posted by PJ D-Dog. It says to *PM him* for info. Not the other way around.


----------



## James12345 (28 Jul 2005)

PJ-d-daog.
I would PM you if i knew what PM was?
please tell me i would love a screening kit
James


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Jul 2005)

James12345 said:
			
		

> PJ-d-daog.
> I would PM you if i knew what PM was?
> please tell me i would love a screening kit
> James



Under his avatar, there are three icons. To the right of the little envelope is an icon that says "IM", click that and it will take you to the *PM* or *P*rivate *M*essaging screen. Compose and send.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (17 Aug 2005)

I just wanted to give everyone an update to the overwhelming response that I received from this thread.

Overall, in roughly a four week period, I received 50 emails requesting information on how to join.  From these, 23 met the basic requirements or soon will meet the basic requirements.  Two have since enlisted in the Marines.

Since I am only an intermediary at this time, the recruiter who I was dealing with was somewhat limited as to the number of applicants he could take in from Canada (he has bosses too).  Having said all of this, it does not mean that we won't be taking in more as time goes on.  I will soon be going to the recruiting field and when that happens, I fully intend to go through my list and start making calls and get as many of you in as I am allowed too.  It may take some time but rest assured that I will do whatever I can to help you out.  I made a very concerted effort to speak to everyone (or nearly everyone) who contacted me and explain to them the process and posibilities.

Again, I welcome PM's from anyone who may still be interested.

Semper Fi

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Aug 2005)

Just to reiterate the process here. PJ D-Dog will take *PM*'s about questions. Please respect his request.

BTW, PJ D-Dog, thanks for the immense help and time you have given to these guys.


----------



## daveb (26 Oct 2005)

Good day all...
I know I'm supposed to send a PM to PJ D-Dog and I did so but I didn't recieve the reply until now.
So I'm writing this to people who have recieved the Screening checklist from PJ D-Dog. If You have that list it would be great if You PM it to me. I will be most gratefull. Please help a marine wannabe in need....


----------



## D-n-A (26 Oct 2005)

daveb, I just PM'd it to you.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (4 Nov 2005)

My apologies to everyone who recently PM-ed me for the tardy response.  Work related issues caused me to be unable to respond in a more timely fashion.  Thanks to everyone for your interest.  I'll do what I can to help you, although there are no guarantees.

PJ D-Dog


----------

